
Photoshop scripting with Python - iamelgringo
http://techarttiki.blogspot.com/2008/08/photoshop-scripting-with-python.html
======
makecheck
On a Mac, going through AppScript [<http://appscript.sourceforge.net/>] is
another alternative for using Python to access AppleScriptable programs. One
advantage is that it is the same approach for any application, it shouldn't
require special support from that application.

